

Bitbucket: Free unlimited user source code hosting for university students - pufuwozu
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2011/04/01/free-unlimited-user-source-code-hosting-for-university-students/

======
foobarbazoo
This is an ad, in the guise of a news link. WTF?

